# Diabetes coding



## SC08 (Sep 30, 2008)

How should this be coded?


nephrotic syndrome and gangrene of several toes with the diabetes mellitus.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 30, 2008)

base solely on what you wrote and how you wrote it:

"nephrotic syndrome and gangrene of several toes with the diabetes mellitus"

I would code it as follows:

581.9
250.70
785.4
(now, if there's more to the documentation, more specifics, those codes will change)

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## junebug1969 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would code it as:
250.40
581.81
250.70
785.4

If there is further documentation about the type of diabetes then that would obviously change the 5th digit of the diabetes codes. Also, use V58.67 if the diabetes is managed using insulin.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 1, 2008)

*Are you a student?*

Carter4002 ... you have a lot of one-line questions ... almost sounds like a test or homework assignment.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## dmaec (Oct 1, 2008)

ohh Tessa - nice catch!  I noticed, but didn't really - yaknow??....

you might be right!  (gee, hope I passed with the answers I gave)


----------



## SC08 (Oct 2, 2008)

FTessaBartels said:


> Carter4002 ... you have a lot of one-line questions ... almost sounds like a test or homework assignment.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M



It was actually a homework assignment.  However I was trying to compare my answers to someone elses to see if I was correct.  Thanks for yall help.


----------

